# Ticketmaster Code......a scam?



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I just got a text message on my cell phone:

" Ticketmaster code " with a 6 digit number that appeared to be a hyper link.

I've never had any dealings with Ticketmaster.

I assumed this was a scam and didn't open or follow it.

I tried searching for Ticketmaster scam issues but nothing like this popped.

Has anyone seen a scam like this before?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What does the text message say?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Cookiegal said:


> What does the text message say?


That was all.....Just a highlighted 6 digit number and the message this is your Ticketmaster code.
No other message.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

phishing?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Pretty sure it is, especially if you've never had dealings with them.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I'll call my banker Monday morning to make sure my Credit cards are OK.
Should be, I changed all my account numbers recently.

What a hassle.


Thanks, Karen


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Their site says a code is sent to you when you create an account or if you change your phone number on an existing account. Since you don't have an account it's highly suspicious of course. There is the possibility someone registered and mistyped their phone number but I would think the chances of that are pretty slim.

If you didn't click on anything you shouldn't be worried about it though.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Or some just entered your number instead of theirs!

Now, they may be locked out of their account.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

DaveA said:


> Or some just entered your number instead of theirs!


Yup, like I said before.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

DaveA said:


> Now, they may be locked out of their account.


I don't know about Ticketmaster, but some sites require confirming a new customer's cell number by sending a confirmation code and require the registrant to enter the code on the sign-up page to complete the registration. There is usually an opportunity to double-check and change the number if need be before resending. The same may apply when trying to change the number.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Everything is hunkydory so long as I'm not involved


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

I get spam texts every few weeks. I ignore them.

@Johnny b , you have a banker? Do you work for the government or something?


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm just a regular retired guy with a flip phone 

I just never got a "Ticketmaster code" text message on it before.

IMO, the 'best' scams come by way of my wired phone. Those are endless.
Some are so incredibly stupid they're funny.
But they do show up in searches.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I just checked out my credit card accounts with my bank ( and no, I don't own it lol ) and everything is A-OK .


----------

